# FreeBSD 10.1 connected to a switch?



## Jietzo (May 21, 2015)

Hey guys, I have a problem:
I have one Computer with FreeBSD 10.1 and one Windows PC.
Both computers are connected via a switch.
The windows PC get the IP: 10.1.69.250, but the FreeBSD computer doesn't get any IP?
When I type `ifconfig` there is no IP... I just want connect to the FreeBSD via Putty.
need help

thxThanks,
Jietzo
(srysorry for my English)


----------



## Juanitou (May 21, 2015)

Hi and welcome.

You should provide more details about your network configuration. The FreeBSD installer takes normally care of that. What’s the content of /etc/rc.conf, the output of `ifconfig` and any relevant messages issued by `dmesg`?


----------

